# Shout! Factory's free video service is a cult movie and TV fan's dream



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Shout! Factory's free video service is a cult movie and TV fan's dream*

(engadget.com) - Grab some popcorn and settle into your favorite couch groove, nerds. Shout! Factory, a company best known for bringing cult shows and films to home video, is getting into the streaming video game with Shout Factory TV. The new ad-supported service (also accessible through a Roku app) will be the online home for over 2,500 TV episodes and movies, including Mystery Science Theater 3000, Home Movies, and The Weird Al Show....

Full Story Here


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

But still the same stuff .....

Dick Van ****
Mary Tyler Moore
Bob Newhart
Newhart
Rhoda
Father Knows Best
Dobie Gillis
Abbot & Costello
Dennis The Menace
Webster



None of the more obscure stuff. OK, a little like Fridays, whatever that is.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

The one show I've never seen with a streaming service is "Soap" and I sure wish it was available that way.


----------



## Etcruiser (Aug 26, 2006)

Fridays was on ABC as a SNL type sketch show (but not live). I remember watching that show and it had Michael Richards (aka Kramer from Seinfeld) as one of the actors. It was an odd show as I recall. I dont think it lasted more than 2 seasons, but I could be wrong. I was a teen or tween when it was on.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Won't work on my iPad. It does work on my android phone.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Etcruiser said:


> Fridays was on ABC as a SNL type sketch show (but not live). I remember watching that show and it had Michael Richards (aka Kramer from Seinfeld) as one of the actors. It was an odd show as I recall. I dont think it lasted more than 2 seasons, but I could be wrong. I was a teen or tween when it was on.


I can't remember if it was 2 or 3... it wasn't very long. I used to watch it every week. There were actually a lot of good actors on the show that went on to other things. Probably Richards was the most famous... but lots of others have popped up with work over the years. They were still always in SNL's shadow, but sometimes they outperformed them.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

gpg said:


> Won't work on my iPad. It does work on my android phone.


Just tried it on my iPad air. Seems to work fine


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

lparsons21 said:


> The one show I've never seen with a streaming service is "Soap" and I sure wish it was available that way.


There are a few I haven't seen anywhere, streaming or OTA on any of the nostalgia channels. Among them, The FBI and Head Of The Class.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Billzebub said:


> Just tried it on my iPad air. Seems to work fine


I have an iPad 3 running ios 8.1.2, and when I tried episodes of Dennis the Menace and Father Knows Best I got "not available on this device" messages. What were you able to watch?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Seems that 2500 shows is a tiny library by most standards.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

gpg said:


> I have an iPad 3 running ios 8.1.2, and when I tried episodes of Dennis the Menace and Father Knows Best I got "not available on this device" messages. What were you able to watch?


I tried home movies, just to see if it worked. I'll try Father Knows Best and post results


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

Billzebub said:


> I tried home movies, just to see if it worked. I'll try Father Knows Best and post results


Same error on Father Knows Best and Hill Street Blues, the Gary as handling Show worked fine. Seems odd that specific shows are non-functioning on a device. Maybe it's a rights issue.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Billzebub said:


> Same error on Father Knows Best and Hill Street Blues, the Gary as handling Show worked fine. Seems odd that specific shows are non-functioning on a device. Maybe it's a rights issue.


Thanks for confirming the issue. At least I know nothing is wrong with my iPad. Maybe they require Flashplayer for some of the shows? It does seem odd to shut out iOS devices on some shows.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Can you watch same on laptop?


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Haven't tried my laptop, but I can watch them on my Samsung Galaxy S5 android phone.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Everything I tried worked via Roku3. 

My God -- "Captain Midnight". Loved it as a kid. Amazing how bad those old shows from my youth are by today's standards.

Lots of old (and I mean OLD) tv stuff I remember: "Life With Elizabeth" (young Betty White), "I Remember Mama", handful of others.


----------



## Glen_D (Oct 21, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> There are a few I haven't seen anywhere, streaming or OTA on any of the nostalgia channels. Among them, The FBI and Head Of The Class.


The FBI has been made available on M.O.D. DVDs from Warner Entertainment, but you're right, it's only seen limited screenings over the years on nationally-available cable/satellite channels, and I haven't seen it offered via streaming services.

I don't think Head Of The Class ever got released on DVD, which suggests it probably hasn't been screened on OTA or offered on streaming services, either.


----------



## Coachbulldog (Nov 17, 2014)

Etcruiser said:


> Fridays was on ABC as a SNL type sketch show (but not live). I remember watching that show and it had Michael Richards (aka Kramer from Seinfeld) as one of the actors. It was an odd show as I recall. I dont think it lasted more than 2 seasons, but I could be wrong. I was a teen or tween when it was on.





Stewart Vernon said:


> I can't remember if it was 2 or 3... it wasn't very long. I used to watch it every week. There were actually a lot of good actors on the show that went on to other things. Probably Richards was the most famous... but lots of others have popped up with work over the years. They were still always in SNL's shadow, but sometimes they outperformed them.


I know I'm showing my age here, but I watched Fridays when it was on and thought it was good. Similar format to Saturday Night, but creative and funny in a different way. Good musical guests too. Being able to see these shows is again is reason enough for me to check out this service!


----------



## juniormaj (Feb 9, 2009)

Coachbulldog said:


> I know I'm showing my age here, but I watched Fridays when it was on and thought it was good. Similar format to Saturday Night, but creative and funny in a different way. Good musical guests too. Being able to see these shows is again is reason enough for me to check out this service!


I really liked it. I don't think I missed an episode during the original run.
At the time, SNL was in decline. All of their original cast were gone. 
The musical guests were very good.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I remember an episode of Fridays where they did an SNL sketch... and by SNL sketch, I mean they impersonated various people from SNL. Fridays did some innovative stuff and I remember at the time often enjoying it more than SNL.


----------



## hazard (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice! I was watching Dennis The Menace on Amazon Prime when they took it off. Now, I get to finish it off!


----------



## hazard (Aug 28, 2008)

One downside I see is that not all of the shows appear to be available on the Roku channel. For example, in the Comedy section, there are 10 shows. But when I look on the website, there are 19.


----------

